# Gave the Merc's engine a little tidy ;)



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi there guys!

Decided to clean off the engine in the Merc as it was looking a little tatty. Pleased with how it came out, but does anyone know what is on the rocker cover? It looks like lacquer that has gone yellow and is flaking off in areas (see below). How would I remedy this?



















All c+c welcome 

Benjamin


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm hoping that your after pic hasn't shown for some reason 

Because that still looks pretty filthy


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> I'm hoping that your after pic hasn't shown for some reason
> 
> Because that still looks pretty filthy


Should be fixed now


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

The yellow is merc's own corrosion prevention. nice to see more w124's


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

tommyboy40 said:


> The yellow is merc's own corrosion prevention. nice to see more w124's


How's best to remove it?


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

tommyboy40 said:


> The yellow is merc's own corrosion prevention. nice to see more w124's


Looks like a C-Class W202 to me! :thumb:


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

S40 said:


> Looks like a C-Class W202 to me! :thumb:


You are correct! :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

fattail95 said:


> How's best to remove it?


I had a similar issue with my Astra GSI some time back. I was lazy and ended up buying a new rocker cover. :lol:

But seriously, you can try sanding it down and respraying with high temp paint. But i think it's going to require a fair bit of elbow grease.


----------

